# Retardant/Leveler for WB Lacquers (ChemCraft)



## BROWNO143 (Feb 24, 2020)

So I've been doing cabinetry refinishing for a few months now and primarily spray CheCraft Waterborne Lacquers w/ an HVLP. I'm in a pinch and curious if anyone has any advice on products that work like Floetrol does, only for WB Lacquers? I'm in a position where spraying again is absolutely not happening but, need to roll the product on a ~1"x4'x2" panel that was missed.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

distilled water


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Mike got it...if its wb then the spec sheet should tell u the max volume of water u can thin with (usually 5% for WB lacquers)


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

BUTYL CELLOSOLVE™ Solvent 

https://www.dow.com/en-us/pdp.butyl-cellosolve-solvent.85152z.html


----------

